# !! Tiefpreis !! TICA Multirolle Sea Spirit SS 348 inkl. Schnurzählwerk



## mein-angelshop24.de (23. Februar 2011)

Beschreibung "Tica Tica SEASPIRIT SS 348 C":






Norwegen oder das Gelbe Riff, eine lange Anreise und harte Wetterbedingungen.
Das Gerät muss kompromisslos
funktionieren und dafür
steht die Seaspirit mit ihrer
ausgereiften Technik:
Saubere Schnurführung
für die exakte Verlegung der
Geflochtenen, Sternbremse
mit Rasterung, zwei Kurbelstellungen
für unterschiedliche Übersetzungen.
Das Gehäuse ist in wenigen
Handgriffen geöffnet und
man kann bequem die
Spulen tauschen. Natürlich
gibt es die Seaspirit
auch mit Schnurzählwerk
- in Metern.

Ausstattung: 
● 5 salzwasserfeste RRB Kugellager
● Instant Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperre
● Schnurzählwerk in Meter
● Geschmiedete Aluminiumspule
● Super einfaches Spulen
Schnellwechsel System
● Sternbremse
● „Line Out“ Alarm
● Anpassbare Kurbellänge
(68mm/ 80mm)
● Soft-Touch Power Kurbelknauf

*nur 89,95€*
hier klicken.. http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/multirollen/tica/tica-sea-spirit-ss348rcm.html


----------

